# Wright J5 whirlwind castings



## Niceonetidy (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello All,

I'm still looking for some additional castings for a Wright J5 9 cylinder aero engine.  I need the rear castings for the blower housing, gearbox, blower impeller, and rear housing,

Pleas let me know if you have some or all of these for sale,

Regards

Colin


----------



## metalmad (Oct 10, 2012)

HI colin 
I think this guy sells castings and plans for a 1/4 scale J5
http://www.olsryd.com/
Pete


----------



## Niceonetidy (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello,

Thanks for the post. This is where I bought the cylinder heads, rocker covers and boxes from. And, at present I cannot get the other castings?

Regards

Colin


----------

